

Finding Meteor Work - karayu
https://www.discovermeteor.com/2013/11/22/getting-a-job-coding-meteor-apps/

======
Bahamut
The article comes off as a bit desperate - they want all developers who want
to bill themselves as Meteor experts to list it as a skill & promote it as
such, but developers shouldn't be shoehorning themselves like that.

Devs enthusiastic about your tech will be evangelizing it/talking about it
without being spurred to. An article like this shouldn't be necessary.

~~~
joshowens
I think you really missed the point on that. I barely keep my profile updated
on LinkedIn and they are trying to spur the community to update their profiles
to be more relevant to what they are doing now.

That isn't desperate, just a smart way to grow. The Meteor Development Group
is very interested in helping companies using Meteor to find solid developers.
I went to an unconference a few weeks ago and it was clearly at the top of
Matt Debergalis' list.

------
CmonDev
I would be careful about overselling the Meteor as well. Not all projects are
trivial web-apps, some enterprise clients will benefit from strongly typed
languages on server-side as opposed to legacy ones.

------
7Figures2Commas
While it's technically true that "a large majority of clients won’t care one
bit if you code their app in Meteor or Fortran as long as it just works," I
take issue with the quote, "We sell them on Meteor because JavaScript is a
universal language and it will be easier to hire for later when they replace
us."

When your application is built using a framework (or "platform") today, the
underlying language often matters very little and you will realistically
_need_ a framework expert. Yes, you might be willing to pay somebody talented
to learn, but a lot of good developers won't even want to touch a new
framework unless they believe it will take them in a direction they already
want to go in the first place.

I don't envy the companies that are being sold on the frameworks and NoSQL
databases du jour. Most of them are merely buying themselves a limited labor
pool and high salaries/hourly rates.

~~~
sgdesign
I think the point Josh was making is that all things being equal, it's easier
to find a JavaScript coder than, say a Scala coder.

But yeah, the framework definitely matters as much as the language.

